# The grocers shop.



## Mikeymutt (Apr 19, 2015)

thanks a lot to red mole for giving me the heads up on this wonderful site..an old green grocers,with adjoining residential.house.the place is deteriorating rapidly.with the back really in a bad way.this place is a real treasure trove of seventies and eighties stuff.we liked the sign that said "walkers new prawn cocktail crisps"..I could have spent hours in here looking at all the stuff.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 19, 2015)

|Nicely done as always and nice location


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 19, 2015)

Is a gem. Nice pics.


----------



## Big C (Apr 19, 2015)

Absolute blinder this one, thank you.


----------



## krela (Apr 19, 2015)

What a gem, nicely done.


----------



## brickworx (Apr 19, 2015)

Great pics - Scalextrix track is cool and first shot is a real winner for me...nice work.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 19, 2015)

Amazing so much to see and great shots too.


----------



## Red Mole (Apr 19, 2015)

Cracking set there mate - glad you enjoyed it. I've been twice now and don't think I've seen everything yet!


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 19, 2015)

Belter!!


----------



## cornish_snowdog (Apr 19, 2015)

Most amazing pictures...fantastic light


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 20, 2015)

Fantastic photos of a fantastic site! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## silent-footsteps (Apr 20, 2015)

Great photos, I love the style. And a great location.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Apr 20, 2015)

This is lovely mikey, loving that wallpaper & curtains.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 20, 2015)

:notworthy:Stunning.


----------



## woosloo (Apr 21, 2015)

Fantastic pics. Lovely site


----------



## scribe (Apr 22, 2015)

Great photos, captured it beautifully.


----------



## shrapnel (Apr 23, 2015)

Awesome! See so many great Agas like that just left to rot, such a shame.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 23, 2015)

Lovely set here. I can see why you stated this place was a grocers; however, there are a large number of fixtures and fittings that would feel quite at home in a good old haberdashery shop. Is this place one of those good old fashioned 'village' shops that sold everything, before falling victim to the now bankrupt Tesco?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 23, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Lovely set here. I can see why you stated this place was a grocers; however, there are a large number of fixtures and fittings that would feel quite at home in a good old haberdashery shop. Is this place one of those good old fashioned 'village' shops that sold everything, before falling victim to the now bankrupt Tesco?



Yes dirius this had a late variety of stuff in it.including many pairs of shoes..such a shame that tescos greed and ruthless ways of working is now coming to bite them back on the butt..but I guess all the major supermarkets have worked the same.just seemed they were the worse.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 23, 2015)

Ah, now I recognise it. I'll probably have a return visit today.


----------



## DiggerDen (Jun 23, 2015)

Wonderful place. My favourite sort of explore. Loved the photos.


----------



## withindelain (Jun 23, 2015)

superb report and great shots... love the lightbulb shot....how the hell did you get that shot?????


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 23, 2015)

withindelain said:


> superb report and great shots... love the lightbulb shot....how the hell did you get that shot?????



A very steady hand ha ha


----------



## ZombieNemesis (Jun 24, 2015)

Fantastic pics


----------

